# Rustic Escentuals sold to WSP



## Zany_in_CO (Aug 18, 2020)

This was in my Email box this morning. Rustic Escentuals, well known for quality and customer service, has always been a great company to do business with. Their fragrance oils are popular with many soapers.

_I'm happy to announce the Rustic Escentuals business sale to Wholesale Supplies Plus effective August 18, 2020!_
_Rustic Escentuals was a pioneer when I founded the company in 1999. Today, the company offers an incredible, diverse, and well-curated selection of unique Fragrance Oils for candles, soap, toiletries and more. I'm extremely proud to have served chandlers and soap makers for so many years and I truly appreciate your loyalty!

I'm absolutely delighted to work with Wholesale Supplies Plus in a consulting role going forward and am confident they will work hard to take care of our cherished customer base. I could not have found a better partner to transition into my “active retirement!” I'm making a quick transition to community service by creating a non-profit that reflects my love of animals. Join me on Instagram at @SpartanburgPetFoodPantry and @SparkleCityKitty

“In 1999 Wholesale Supplies Plus was established to provide affordable, professional quality soap making, skincare and candle making supplies. Like Amy, our founder saw a need to provide home-based businesses access to the high-quality materials that the “big guys” used. From the start we valued offering high quality products, outstanding service, reasonable pricing and education you can trust” said Sam Solomon, WSP CEO.

This transaction is a unique opportunity for all as WSP plans to align Rustic’s considerable knowledge and assets with their own to offer our combined customer base:_

_A dynamic and extensive fragrance selection._
_The finest one-stop craft Bath and Body supply experience for small businesses._
_Although the ownership of the business will change immediately, none of your contacts or service levels will be impacted as the company will continue to operate out of Rustic’s facility and with the same people delivering the outstanding customer service you expect and deserve until further notice. You'll continue to have access to all our products through the same websites (RusticEscentuals.com, LipBalmTubes.com, and 864-582-9335 (Kathy with customer service) or 864-384-5331 (Cherie with product tech support and phone orders)) and contacts you have in the past and I expect the Rustic Escentuals brand to live on.

I'm humbly honored to have served you over the last 20+ years and wish you nothing but the very best as you continue to build upon your craft and business!
_
_Amy Coker Pascoe_


----------



## shunt2011 (Aug 19, 2020)

There’s already a post on this.


----------



## Marsi (Aug 19, 2020)

WholesaleSupplies acquired Rustic Escentuals
					

Wowza! WSP just acquired Rustic Escentuals? :secret:  I am not very sure how I feel about it though.  While I am happy Rustic Escentuals FOs will continue and I love WSP FOs and Customer Service, WSP just got even bigger and with size comes the propensity to tell the little guys like hobbyist to...




					www.soapmakingforum.com


----------

